# Alleged new gang rapes



## bianco (Apr 8, 2014)

Two girls sexually assaulted in Fairfield park

_*Two girls sexually assaulted in Fairfield park *


Two teenage girls have been sexually assaulted in a western Sydney park in the middle of the day by a group of men who had struck up a conversation with them earlier on a train, police say.

On Wednesday morning, detectives were doorknocking nearby homes and searching for CCTV footage of the attackers, whom they described as being *Middle Eastern in appearance. *_

#####

Here we go again! [possibly]

New laws were passed for gang raping girls/women/men....life sentences in prison, from memory.





The "Sydney Gang Rapes" of 2000 virtually ignited the war that culminated in the so called "Cronulla Riots" in 2005.

Sydney gang rapes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_The Sydney gang rapes were a series of gang rape attacks committed by a group of up to fourteen Lebanese Australian youths led by Bilal Skaf against Australian women and teenage girls, as young as 14, in Sydney Australia in 2000. 
The crimes &#8212; *described as ethnically motivated hate crimes* by officials and commentators[1][2][3] &#8212; were covered extensively by the news media, and *prompted the passing of new laws. *
The nine men convicted of the gang rapes were sentenced to a total of more than 240 years in jail. According to court transcripts Judge Michael Finnane described the rapes as events "you hear about or read about only in the context of wartime atrocities".[4]_


----------



## ThirdTerm (Apr 8, 2014)

Police believe there may have been witnesses to the attack and want to hear from anyone in or around Fairfield Park at about midday on Tuesday. "It's a very serious crime, sexual assault is a heinous crime and particularly when you are considering a number of offenders and two young girls involved makes it even more serious," Inspector Cadden said. "We are looking for three males of Middle Eastern or Mediterranean appearance." The first male is described as being aged between 19 and 21 with a dark complexion, about 178cm tall, and with a thin build and dark hair. The second male is thought to be about 175cm tall with a thin build and black hair. The third male is possibly aged between 17 and 19 with a medium build and about 175cm tall.







Anyone who saw or heard any suspicious activity in the vicinity of Fairfield Park on Ulverstone Street yesterday is urged to contact detectives or Crime Stoppers immediately. In particular, police would like to speak to anyone who may have been walking their dogs at the park around the same time.* Police are urging anyone with information about this incident to call Crime Stoppers on 1800 333 000 or use the Crime Stoppers online reporting page: https://www1.police.nsw.gov.au/. Information you provide will be treated in the strictest of confidence. *

https://au.news.yahoo.com/a/22490002/two-girls-gang-raped-at-fairfield-after-meeting-three-men-on-sydney-train-police-say/


----------



## bianco (Apr 8, 2014)

Detective Inspector told the no1 morning radio host[facebook/therayhadleymorningshow...and 2gb.com] this morning on air that the cops will be interviewing the two girls this afternoon.
The story so far alleged is that the girls skipped school to go shopping...wanted to go to Castle Hill from Blacktown, or to Blacktown from Castle Hill...none of which are near Fairfield...and got lost on the train network [Castle Hill doesn't have a train station]...asked the said three young males and others for directions and the young men then led them away from Fairfield train station promising to take them to a bus terminal...but instead raped them next to the footy grandstand in the park.

A reporter is currently telling the no1 afternoon radio host [2gb.com] from the park just what is alleged and where exactly the alleged crimes occurred.
He said that some young males just walked past his location and shouted vile expletive laden abuse at him, and his crew, saying that para; "the girls asked for it" and "whatever happened to them is their own fault".

You'd hope these girls are telling the absolute truth...because there will likely be ramifications [not necessarily violent] for innocent "Middle Eastern Appearance" people as a result of these crimes, if indeed they did happen as alleged.

The "Sydney Gang Rapes"/"Cronulla Riots"/"Race wars" will come flooding back.

And just when everything had basically settled down.

'Christian warriors' are already ringing the radio saying they're praying for the girls, and hurling very nasty words at the alleged rapists..."50 years" was mentioned.
If only the girls had gone to school as they should have.


----------

